# Fertility tx no. 10, start jabbing on Mother's Day - must be good signs?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Starting jabbing (or rather OH is!  ) in half an hour, getting all nervous again, quite emotional today anyway, this could easily be our last attempt. New clinic close to home so reduced travelling and associated stress, short protocol for the first time, new drugs (6 merionals, letrozole, cetrotide), acupuncture, more supplements - please let this be our time for a sibling for our gorgeous gorgeous little boy. 

Starting jabbing on Mother's Day - must be a good sign?     

Don't really need any replies lovely ladies just any spare positive vibes        , I will send lots out too 
xxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

thank you   

Jabs done, pill taken - we are off....... (slightly bleeding leg and both stung a bit but short protocol so less jabs   ) 
xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck tiny.  I start the jabbing process again Tuesday night for , hopefully, third time lucky.  Wishing you lots of luck !! X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Huge good luck, this is our 3rd trying for a sibling. 

It's so hard, you feeling good about this attempt?


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Feeling more nervous than I was with the other 2 attempts and, if possible, more desperate than ever before for it to work since my mmc at Xmas.  Never in my worst nightmares thought I'd hit 41 and still not be a mummy. 

Let's hope 3rd time lucky!! Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That must be so so hard     , sending loads of        to you x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiny - pleased to see you're having another cycle after all. Will be crossing everything that this time things work out for you    
Xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi fifi
Thanks, lovely to hear from you. I so hope this is your year 
Xxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiny - I'll keep watching this thread & look out for good news in about 3 weeks               

Let 2013 be *our* lucky year


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just to wish you good luck ladies.      


Ellie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you x


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

goodluck giorls. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Can I point you in the direction of the current cyclers thread for the Over 40's

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.0

Shelley x


----------

